# Got any games to play with other while riding?



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

I didn't really know where to put this thread :S... But i was just wondering if anyone knew of any games to play while riding. I've heard of the one where you tie a helium balloon to your waist and try to pop your opponents and the last one with the balloon wins.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Me and my cousin always had so much fun playing tag on horseback, it can get really intense, and hilarious at times!
An egg and spoon race is always fun too. haha.
Every halloween me and my friends set up standards in a line (far apart) at one end of the arena, and put candy or something on the top, then we go line up at the end and race to see who can gallop to and around the post while grabbing the candy and galloping back. haha we've had a few good falls.


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

ridergirl23 said:


> .
> Every halloween me and my friends set up standards in a line (far apart) at one end of the arena, and put candy or something on the top, then we go line up at the end and race to see who can gallop to and around the post while grabbing the candy and galloping back. haha we've had a few good falls.


that sounds really hard lol but funny


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

There are lots, but it can depend on how many of you there are.

We do toilet paper races (for more advanced riders there's an obstacle course to navigate)

Egg and spoon races

Water races (rider loads up a leaky container with water, and rides to another bucket dumps it in... We either do the first to transfer all the water with the most in the bucket wins... Or we time it for lots of people so that it's the most water in the bucket within the time allowed)

Soccer ... Get the horses to push a large pilattes ball ($10-$20 at Walmart or similar department store ) this can either be set up as a soccer match with opposite teams attempting goals... Or for more challenge set up a course of obstacles to push the ball through or around and set a time limit)

Flag races are pretty standard

Costume races are oodles of fun... Dress you or you and the horse up with items from a sack... Person to get the most items in the least time wins. Add challenge by having rider remount and ride through poles, obstacles or even race to the finish.

Beach ball polo... Grab a floor hockey set from a place like dollar store (I go with cheap because they do as well as anything else) and an inflatable beach ball... Push the ball with the stick... Attempt to keep the ball away from opposite team, and score a goal marked by trot poles

Just a few off the top of my head!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If you have a large area, lose the race is a fun game. Rules are, you have to canter, but get there last. If your horse breaks to a trot or walk, you lose. If you get there first, you lose.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

jousting. lol.

cutting is fun if you have 2 similarly agile horses, one horse & rider takes the place of the cow and use a cone or something to represent the herd.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

There the 'ride a buck race' You have to ride bareback with a dollar under each thigh and the one who keeps it under the longest wins!


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

These games sound right fun! I can't wait. Kinda interested in the cutting with the two horses instead of a cow lol


----------



## Ziana13 (Jul 6, 2011)

The boot race is awesome! You each take off one boot, put it at the other end of the arena, and have someone mix up ur boots while ur facing the fence opposite the boots. When someone yells go turn ur horse around, find ur boot and run to get, jump off, put it on, jump on, and race back. First one back wins! ( sorry if this is a little too detailed, can't help myself!  )


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

momo3boys said:


> There the 'ride a buck race' You have to ride bareback with a dollar under each thigh and the one who keeps it under the longest wins!


Oh I've done that, you get to keep the money if you win haha

For the soccer idea, the even sell horsey sized soccer balls
Horse Soccer
Horse Toys, Horse Balls, Horse Pylons
(Don't know if those are official websites or anything.
Pilates ball seem cheaper though 

I used to be in Pony Club and they have a games thing, I'm sure you could google "Pony Club Mounted Games" and see what kind of things they do.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Diaper race - race down and dismount, put on a cloth diaper, then run to the other end. If the diaper falls below your knee while you're running back, you're disqualified. 

Catalog race - race down and dismount, find the specified page number in a catalog, shut it and run back. If you don't close the catalog or get the wrong page you're disqualified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Horseback tag is lots of fun. Another one that is fun is double barrel racing. Barrels don't have to be used, cones/pylons empty gallon milk jugs can be used. Set the objects thus:

X X X 

X X

Have two riders at the start line. On the word "GO" each rider trots, gallops, walks what ever gait they chose before hand to the object on the right lead. The barrel race is done on a cloverleaf pattern.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^ARRGGG Reset pattern after numerous attempts to correct via the "edit" route. Double barrel race pattern:

X X X

X X


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Two person toilet paper race - you hold a piece of TP between two horses and race around a cone and back without breaking it.

Double bareback - you sit back to back on a horse and walk and trot around the arena and then switch places on the horse without touching the ground and walk and trot around again. If you fall, you're disqualified.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

candandy49 said:


> Horseback tag is lots of fun. Another one that is fun is double barrel racing. Barrels don't have to be used, cones/pylons empty gallon milk jugs can be used. Set the objects thus:
> 
> X X X
> 
> ...


How do you both race at the same time :S this sounds fun!


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input! They all sound really fun


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Double Barrel Race: Each rider rides their first barrel on their corresponding end, then the middle barrel and to the remaining barrel then race for the finish line. It is a lot of fun.


----------

